# MUFE #92 Purple & Pharaoh FOTD



## suzy_ (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's yet another one!  Probably one of the most intense/bold looks I've ever done!

Here's a look with Pharaoh paint pot.. Later on I decided to add some blue... I don't know why it looks so chalky & unblended in the pictures, but I promise IRL it wasn't!! it looked nice and smooth.. and NOT chalky! lol. maybe it was the flash? *shrugs*

USED:
Pharaoh paint pot
Bitter e/s
MUFE's #92 e/s
Carbon e/s
Brule e/s
Atlantic Blue e/s

lips: Bare slimshine & Wildly Lush plushglass (this is seriously my fav combo lol)





















with the blue......











and of course... a "funny" face.. lol






the endddddddddd!​


----------



## ppalada (Jul 31, 2008)

u are soo talented!! can u do a tutorial for this one..i loves it!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 31, 2008)

wow... the blending of the purple to the brow bone is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Briar (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh wow!!!  I _have_ to try this color combo,though I doubt I'll do nearly as well as you have.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 31, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

I LOVE the contrast of this!! Gorgeous!


----------



## zerin (Jul 31, 2008)

wow so pretty


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW. what a great colour combo! this looks awesome!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 31, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## RobinG (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW that is kick ass.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 31, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 1, 2008)

Very Pretty


----------



## aziajs (Aug 1, 2008)

I, personally, love it without the blue.  It's so amazing, so clean and precise.


----------



## XShear (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, I totally wish I could pull off those looks.


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 1, 2008)

i really really like this. it would be awesome if you could do a tut!!


----------



## susannef (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow you've got SKILLS! Simply amazing!


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 1, 2008)

this is cute. I love it . please do a tut.


----------



## shell12367 (Aug 1, 2008)

wow, pretty colors!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 1, 2008)

wow it looks amazing


----------



## User67 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm so glad to see you posting here too Suzy! I think your next tutorial should definitely be for this look!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 1, 2008)

i love this look!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2008)

thats so hot! would love to see a tutorial


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Aug 1, 2008)

I wish I had Pharaoh :[
fantastic look!


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I, personally, love it without the blue.  It's so amazing, so clean and precise._

 
Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 1, 2008)

I love it so much without the blue!! omg do a tut! lol


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi I'm in love with that!


----------



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

Your so pretty!  Love the look!


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 1, 2008)

This is sooo coool! Its these kinds of looks that makes you re-evaluate your stock


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 1, 2008)

Love this look...And you are TOO cute


----------



## jmj2k (Aug 1, 2008)

Beautiful!  Please do a tut!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seymone25 (Aug 1, 2008)

I love both ways


----------



## suzy_ (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmj2k* 

 
_Beautiful!  Please do a tut!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
thank you! a few people have been asking for a tutorial of this... i may just do it. =)


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow so this look is so pretty! I love how you added the touch of blue. It really makes it pop even more. Tut, tut, tut!


----------



## anguria (Aug 3, 2008)

Woow thats amazing !


----------



## onedollarshort (Aug 3, 2008)

yeap, tut please!!! perfection!!!!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 3, 2008)

Your looks are so fun! I love how you added the pop of blue in the outer corner too.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 3, 2008)

That's just a stunning combination.


----------



## damsel (Aug 3, 2008)

omg! i love it.

i agree with everyone, please do a tut.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 4, 2008)

MUST recreate this look- I love it!!

I will def go ahead and try this look out


----------



## seonmi (Aug 4, 2008)

An awesome combo!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 4, 2008)

I need to pull these colours out, this is fire!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hot!!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Aug 5, 2008)

HOTT!! love it


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow !! This looks amazing. What kind of brushes do you use? I hafta know!


----------



## suzy_ (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lethaldesign* 

 
_Wow !! This looks amazing. What kind of brushes do you use? I hafta know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you! 

i use 252, 217, 222, 231, 242/239


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 16, 2008)

i love itt! & it looks amazingly blended to me
good jobb! xox


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Ivana-Maria (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes please make a tut!
Such vibrant colours, I love this look!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks gorgeous both ways! I need the Pharoh paint pot!


----------



## nunu (Aug 16, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## mittens (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG what a beautiful combination. You've inspired me to use my paint pot!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 9, 2008)

damn this is hot


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 9, 2008)

That is so effing gorgeous!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Oct 9, 2008)

love it! you are so rockin this look =)


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm all about that pop of blue! I wish it were blended a bit more smoothly, but I love it with the green and purple. It really brings it together.


----------



## Humeira (Oct 10, 2008)

wow I love u r eyebrows...


----------



## melliquor (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow... these are gorgeous looks... my fav is the first one.


----------



## red (Oct 11, 2008)

amazing application & blending skills, and you're sooooooooooo pretty ;-)


----------



## Tatti (Oct 13, 2008)

love the purple blending


----------



## vintageortacky (Oct 13, 2008)

This is SO hot I can hardly stand it. I've been cooking up an Invader zim Look for a while, and this is really similar.


----------



## suzy_ (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageortacky* 

 
_This is SO hot I can hardly stand it. I've been cooking up an Invader zim Look for a while, and this is really similar._

 
thank you! and btw, what's invader zim? lol =)


----------



## xsavagex (Oct 13, 2008)

Wowww that is amazing!!
I like both, but i personally like it without the blue more, however with the blue is still gorgeous!


----------



## Jade1012 (Oct 13, 2008)

absolutely GORGEOUS! Eyes and the lady that has them! One more use for my pharoah paint pot.... lol


----------

